# Chauvet FX 800 Fogger Heating Element?



## sylvester35 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey all, first time poster long time reader 

Got a Chauvet FX 800 fogger. Had it for 2-3 years. Seems last year it started to break with the infamous "clog" symptoms. Well , I started to take it apart - but never finished the job.

Now, I'm out with it trying to make it work again and notice it's totally dead  So, I finally take the shell apart. After further testing , I noticed what appeared to be a "not working" wire leading to one side of the heating element assy. Seemed like an easy repair to replace the wire. However, it turns out this is no ordinary wire. Packed in the casing are small resistor? looking devices. This thing must get hot as it's like triple wrapped. I can't really even get to the "things" in the wire without literally carving away all the plastic casing. Still, I assume this is what is broken as no power will run thru this length of wire and parts. 

Any idea what this is? Can I economically replace it and fix this fogger? TIA


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I think that may be the thermocouple wire. The "resistor-looking" thingies are diodes, I believe. Remember that diodes will pass current only in one direction; if you have a DMM, use the diode test setting to see if you have continuity.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Not sure on the diode.*

The diode is normally in the pump circuit. The resistor looking things may be fuse links. When these fail the circuit is open until you replace them or bypass them. If the unit has no other thermal protection this is ill advised. You could try wiring in a standard fuse. I would use at least a 10 amp slow blow to start. You will be under the 15 amp circuit level.


----------

